# Thinking of infusing some cigars with coffee.



## Gnafu the Great (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of trying to infuse some cigars with coffee, and I figured I'd better start a thread to keep track of all my brainstorming and get some feedback. I was reading about the Drew Estate Java, and I thought, _Hey, I wonder if I could infuse my own cigars._ There's a great coffee shop in town that roasts some delicious coffee beans, and I have some cheap sticks that I wouldn't mind screwing up. Here was my first thought of a method:

1. Fill a Tupperware container 1/4 or 1/2 full of one of my favorite flavors of coarse ground coffee from the local shop
2. Lay 2 or 3 sticks on top
3. Place a Humidipak in there
4. Close and let sit for a month or two

This is the dead simplest that I thought of, figuring this would really bring the coffee into the cigars. However, I wonder if direct contact is such a good idea. I also wonder if I should use considerably less coffee. Would half a bag ground up be way too much? Or perhaps I should use whole beans, or I should bury the cigars in the coffee. Lots of ideas; no science.

The cigars I'm planning to sacrifice are some Double Happiness Robustos since I got 'em so cheap. Any thoughts or suggestions? Any of you tried this yourself and would say, "Don't even bother," or, "Such-and-such worked out well"?

I hate to waste good cigars or good coffee, but this seems like it could be a fun experiment. Feedback or no, I'll probably give something a whirl, and I'll report back for sure.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

No idea on the infusion process but I would like to hear about it also.


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

I would try it without direct contact first to see if the scent in the ambient air is sufficient. Also I would use a mesh bag, similar to what people use for humidity beads, as to increase the surface area of the coffee grounds exposed to the air. Just a couple of thoughts. Good luck with your experiment.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I learned about the infusion process a little while back, and what they do is they dry the smokes down to 40% rh and then introduce the humidity back with the substance being infused. This way the smokes suck back in the infused moisture on its way back to 65. You could leave a dish of sweetened coffee in there after they've dried down to 40. I think Drew Estates probably does this a secret amount of times with secret herbs and botanicals. I think it is way better than dipping the cigars or calling them flavored.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone tried this a while back on another forum. The infusion was only noticed in the first inch or so. I think they came to the conclusion that in order for this to really work good, the beans had to be swapped out frequently and the infusion process had to last more than a couple months in order to get good results.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

We were told the DE first hit the market that DE sprayed/cased the leaves before rolling instead of a true infusion. 

I had done some cheap cigars for friends doing pretty much as JKlavins mentioned. I dry boxed some bahias which have little flavor then sealed them up in a plastic humi-jar & a shot glass full of rum. Did that a few times and my friends like the cigars a lot better. If you are going to go through the trouble, may as well try a few different methods....maybe try a jar & a shot of "GOOD" espresso until the shot (or multiple shots) evaporates into the cigars.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

When the leaves are loose, I would imagine it would be way more simple. Infusing a rolled cigar I am guessing might take some time, but I really wouldn't know. Sounds like fun!

I look forward to hearing the outcome .


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

i really dont think this would change the flavor and as far as drew estate im prettty sure they spray something on the leaf.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

I think everyone has some great things to say. I would not have thought of drying them and then introducing the infusion in the humidity. I think it might take longer so it gets into the cigar filler instead of just the wrapper. Keep us updated. I would be interested in trying a home infused coffee cigar.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a quick thought, I would not grind the coffee. I would use whole beans. Like cigars, much of the flavor and taste is contained in the oils of the bean which are slowly released and dry over time, this is how plume occurs on your favorite stogie. If you grind the bean you expose all of its surface area which dramatically accelerates the drying process. JKlavins is right, there isnt any quick and dirty way to achieve fruitful infusion, its a process and can be quite time consuming. So if you grind the bean you wont give the cigar ample time to infuse before the bean dries. 

Also, if youre going to put this much effort into it, Id be very mindful of the bean you choose. You can get beans ttm from all over the world. For example, if you like Padrons you could order some beans from the Matagalpa region of Nicaragua which will have a familiar earthy flavor profile.

Lastly, as another has stated, I would also avoid any direct contact. 

Best of luck with your experiment, sounds fun!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

s55amgxxx said:


> i really dont think this would change the flavor and as far as drew estate im prettty sure they spray something on the leaf.


The infusion process I mentioned was explained to my buddy by some Drew Estate higher ups. It is up to you to believe them or not, but I think spraying them would cheapen the whole process, and I think they wouldn't be so hard set on calling them infused and not flavored.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I wouldn't grind either, rather leave them whole. I'd use a modified "klavins method", meaning, I'd only take them down to around 50%. I'd use a real mild stick with cameroon wrapper and a really oily, dark roast bean. Od wrp in a ladies stocking and completely immerse the stick in beans. I'd think it'd take several months, several stirs and bean swaps to get a good result.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I had ordered some of CI's cohiba knock offs in a pequeno size at the beginning of summer and have done this with a couple cigars. I placed them in a baggie with some Italian roasted whole beans. I just dropped them in, so they are touching. I haven't tried one yet, but they've been in there since May or June and hopefully are coffee'd up lol.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

If I can put my two cents worth in, I would go for a medium-light roast, as dark roast beans would be more likely to infuse a burned flavor in with the cigar. The already likely mild flavor would likely be milder tho.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd use the 'Rocky Patel Java' as a reference. Drew estates does a wonderful job with these. They are delicious imho.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I wouldn't grind either, rather leave them whole. I'd use a modified "klavins method", meaning, I'd only take them down to around 50%. I'd use a real mild stick with cameroon wrapper and a really oily, dark roast bean. Od wrp in a ladies stocking and completely immerse the stick in beans. I'd think it'd take several months, several stirs and bean swaps to get a good result.


in my limited experience (read alot about tobacco infusion when i used to smoke pipes but never got around to doing it) I think this is the best advice you got so far.

also i wouldn't advise using cheap cigars, you'll end up with just masking the cheap tobacco taste with coffee.
use a good mild/mild-med cameroon or maduro, don't have to spend 10+$/stick premiums, but don't use the 1$ bundled smokes.
an oliva G, something like that would probably be a good choice for this..


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Well last night after reading this, I thought why not.

- pulled out the last 4 Connecticut no-taste, no want cigars I had just taking up room, and let them sit over night to lose a bit oh moisture. 
- put a couple of beans in a little bit of water in some Tupperware 

This morning I placed them all in a larger Tupperware container with some cedar propped above the beans and the sticks sitting on the wood. 

We'll see how it turns out around Feb or March. Though I don't know if there could be anything that would make these things taste better, its worth a try .


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

I wonder what effect you'd get from dropping the RH to around 50, encasing entirely in ground coffee, upright, in a tall apothecary jar with a rubber seal stopper with an appropriate number of Bovedas.

Dang it, now I want to try it!


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn recently... here's my expert opinion...(not). I would think this type of project would do well using Herf's concept, but maybe using a jar, and placing the bag o beans in the middle, with the sticks upright around the outside, like dill pickles. (maximum exposure the the coffee) Not sure what the humidity of coffee beans are, but I think the reduced RH sticks would draw out any humidity from the coffee slowly. I'd throw a h-meter in there and just see what happens. I tried infusing once with booze, they smelled great, but did nothing for the smoke. jm2c.


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

ryanmac45 said:


> I stayed at a Holiday Inn recently... here's my expert opinion...(not). I would think this type of project would do well using Herf's concept, but maybe using a jar, and placing the bag o beans in the middle, with the sticks upright around the outside, like dill pickles. (maximum exposure the the coffee) Not sure what the humidity of coffee beans are, but I think the reduced RH sticks would draw out any humidity from the coffee slowly. I'd throw a h-meter in there and just see what happens. I tried infusing once with booze, they smelled great, but did nothing for the smoke. jm2c.


RH testing the coffee, to be used, before starting sounds like a good idea to me. May not have to add RH, or may have to raise the coffee RH before commencing.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ryanmac45 said:


> Not sure what the humidity of coffee beans are, but I think the reduced RH sticks would draw out any humidity from the coffee slowly. I'd throw a h-meter in there and just see what happens. I tried infusing once with booze, they smelled great, but did nothing for the smoke. jm2c.


Well, they're roasted, so pretty low. It's not so much moisture from the bean you're looking for, as it is the oils you want to transfer.

I had a friend who used to infuse NC Montecristos with bourbon. He had a dedicated "Infusador" that had absorbed so much bourbon, it smelled like a cask. He'd let the smokes sit in there 6 months, minimum, but the best ones had been down for a year. I'm not a bourbon guy, but they were pretty good.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

what the hell go for broke. dry down the smokes, brew a small cup of supper strong coffee. put a cup of coffee in one corner and a bag of cracked beans ( not ground and also not whole ). place stick and refresh every few weeks.


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

Coffee Infused Cigar Experiment - YouTube

Also found some experiments using pressure.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

Now that brings to mind something I was reading not too long ago about quick infusion using nitrous oxide (laughing gas). I remember reading the explanation of how it worked, but I don't remember it anymore. But it was important that nitrous oxide was used for a variety of reasons. And it would allow you to infuse flavors in seconds that would be just as good or better than something steeped for days or weeks. Now that I think about it, I have an old, tall whipped cream maker that could easily fit a few sticks inside, I'd be curious to experiment-

No, wait. Damn. I threw it out like a week ago. Well, I'd be curious if anyone else has tried it anyway.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

*IDEA* 

Today I noted a decline in RH in one of my humi's. Time to tend to my beads. 

This particular humi got none of those awesome plastic bead holders Heartfelt sells. I simply took apart the plastic containers that came with that particular humi and others and removed the sponge and inserted the beads. You know the containers, the ones with a metal mesh on it's face. Sure you do.

Ok so as I am messing with my beads, I note a red one. A single beautiful solid red bead. Hmmm - I look a little closer and see a couple others as well. Some less red but you can see they are turning. 

It seems that the beads are taking in the rust that is beginning on the metal mesh holding them in! Eureka moment! These beads suck in everything they are next too!! Why not set them, the beads that is, in coffee?? Then place those beads in the container with the cigars you wish to infuse? 

Idea? Yes??  But is it a good idea lol?

What do you think? Good idea? Bad? Seems like a good one! Will the beads still work though?? Wonder if you could wash them off? Who knows? Who has extra beads and is willing to take one for the team lol??


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Think I could soak my beads in rum?! Nom, nom, nom!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'd use a real mild stick .... and a really oily, dark roast bean. ........


Yaaa... I'm thinking some Peet's "Major Dickenson's". It is a deep roast, very oily but doesn't bring burnt flavors like so many French roasts do.

I haven't been smoking any infused cigars, but this sounds interesting. :hungry:

Thanks all__!

:rockon:


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

Never done this before. But sounds interesting. Good luck and make sure to keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Yaaa... I'm thinking some Peet's "Major Dickenson's". It is a deep roast, very oily but doesn't bring burnt flavors like so many French roasts do.
> 
> I haven't been smoking any infused cigars, but this sounds interesting. :hungry:
> 
> ...


Sneaky Phillie. You know that's my personal favorite!


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't smoked one of the pequenos yet, but had a cigarillo (3.5x23) RyJ that I stuck in the bag of beans. I'm not sure to be honest. I burnt my tongue the week before smoking a pipe and the taste buds haven't been back to normal. It seemed like a good coffee flavor, but then would get a very bitter. Maybe the previous posts about not placing the cigars in the beans is a good call. I'll post up after I am back to normal.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sneaky Phillie. You know that's my personal favorite!


It's a grand bean ain't it?

CHEERS__! :tea:


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

I think I'm going to throw some moss and dirt in my humidor to infuse those earthy flavors I like so much. Maybe go to the local buffet and run some sticks under the chocholate fountain. 

On a serious note does it really translate into the flavor you are trying to get when it is burned. So if I put some dark chocholate in with some cigars do you think I would get somthing reminicent of that. Maybe flowers and such.?

CK


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Well last night after reading this, I thought why not.
> 
> - pulled out the last 4 Connecticut no-taste, no want cigars I had just taking up room, and let them sit over night to lose a bit oh moisture.
> - put a couple of beans in a little bit of water in some Tupperware
> ...


Holey Cow!! Ok so I guess it's been what, 22 days and I opened up the Tupperware today and DANG!! The cigars have sucked up every bit of moisture in there!! The wrappers are downright wet!! Almost like it rained in there!! Smells like crazy coffee though!! Dang does it smell like coffee!!

I am leaving the lid slightly askew so as to let them dry out a bit - if they don't grow mold (and I'll be shocked if they don't), I'll give em another blast of moistened beans.

But wow!! I want to smoke one now lol!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool!

Thanks for the update! :clap2:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Well last night after reading this, I thought why not.
> 
> - pulled out the last 4 Connecticut no-taste, no want cigars I had just taking up room, and let them sit over night to lose a bit oh moisture.
> - put a couple of beans in a little bit of water in some Tupperware
> ...


So what is the final verdict on these? How were they?


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to try coffee beans . 

I took some cheapo Maduros in a small humidor and threw a half dozen extra dark chocolate bars unwrapped in with the cigars for a few months they had a very mild hint of chocolate flavor when smoked .

AUSTIN


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> So what is the final verdict on these? How were they?


Well, I didn't have to wait nearly as long as I originally thought! I can't recall exactly, but I think I had one in December sometime and it smoked and tasted awesome! I was really surprised! The whole smoke was "infused.". I recall thinking that it was a very " pure" tasting cigar - if that makes sense. I was pleased.

That said, I added more moisture/coffee after letting them dry a bit , working on the theory that more is better... The mold was insane when Feb rolled around. 

I would love to master the technique...


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Well, I didn't have to wait nearly as long as I originally thought! I can't recall exactly, but I think I had one in December sometime and it smoked and tasted awesome! I was really surprised! The whole smoke was "infused.". I recall thinking that it was a very " pure" tasting cigar - if that makes sense. I was pleased.
> 
> That said, I added more moisture/coffee after letting them dry a bit , working on the theory that more is better... The mold was insane when Feb rolled around.
> 
> I would love to master the technique...


Sounds good! I have some Drew Estate Blue Ribbons, I might try to do what Drew Estate might have done to them haha


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I had some medium plus strength sticks that were meh! flavor-wise. Did 3 experiments. Vacuum sealed whole dark French coffee beans. Vacuum sealed whole Saaz hop cones. The third was to freeze some Ardbeg scotch in a mason jar. I then placed a raised floor in the jar, added cigars, then capped it, letting the scotch melt.

9 months later. Good, but not as wonderful as I envisioned. Far better than they had been, though. The scotch has a KFC edge to it. I probably should have used Cascade hops. I was shooting for the floral edge of Saaz. The citrus of Cascade might work better.

My seasoned salt using Cascade pellets turned out great.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sound like something to try. I can get Cuban Rejects here for about $1.70 ea, i might try this


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

try the tabak coffee infused they are amazing


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

usafvet509 said:


> Sound like something to try. I can get Cuban Rejects here for about $1.70 ea, i might try this


Excellent choice. They're a dependable performer and I'd think would make a perfect baseline.


----------

